# Window-Shopper



## Mark2407

Ciao tutti,

Ho trovato molto difficoltà con la traduzione di 'window-shopper' d'inglese a italiano. L'espressione vuole descrivere qualcuno chi va in giro per fare la spesa ma senza compra qualcosa... basta per guardare attraverso le vetrine. 

Grazie per il vostro aiuto


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Mark 

Capisco la tua difficoltà perchè in inglese il verbo "to window-shop" indica proprio il guardare le vetrine (senza entrare nei negozi) e non comperare   nulla: in italiano non esiste nè il verbo, nè il nome relativo a window-shopper.

Dal momento che in italiano si dice "fare shopping", si potrebbe pensare a coniare una nuova attività: "fare window-shopping", ma rimarrebbe il problema della definizione di colui/colei che "fa window-shopping".

Forse "i guarda-vetrine" o "i compratori da vetrina"? 
Non suonano per niente bene  ... aspettiamo altre idee


----------



## zipp404

Ciao  Yulan!  Che io sappia, _to go window-shopping_ viene reso con l'espressione _andare in giro per vetrine_.

Forse si potrebbe parafrasare con '_uno che va in giro per vetrine_ [senza poi fare nessun aqcuisto]

.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Zipp  

"Andare in giro per vetrine" è un'espressione usatissima, (per dirla tutta, non mi era nemmeno venuto in mente ;-) ... ma "andare per vetrine" non implica che chi guarda le vetrine non entri nei negozi e non comperi nulla (al contrario di quanto succede facendo window-shopping).

Sarebbe necessario trovare una forma concisa per indicare un soggetto che "guarda" (per curiosità), ma "non entra in negozio e non compera nulla" ...


----------



## BarbaraLamb

Ciao,

Dalle mie parti (Veneto) una volta si diceva: "andare a guardar le vetrine".

Questo modo di dire puo' variare da regione a regione.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Barbara 

Anche da me, in Lombardia, si sente spesso "guardare le vetrine": ti viene in mente un sostantivo derivato dal verbo? 

I veri "window-shoppers" inglesi corrisponderebbero, suppergiù, ai "guarda-vetrine", agli "scruta-vetrine" italiani ... ma dubito che si capisca il significato! 

Ciao


----------



## AnnePk

Hi!

Ho sentito anche dire "Andare a dare un'occhiata alle vetrine dei negozi"...


----------



## BarbaraLamb

Un sostantivo? Senza un contesto : "Uno che va in giro a guardare le vetrine"


----------



## Mutti57

Forse potrebbe rendere l'idea dire "quelli che guardano senza comprare" ???


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Mutti e ciao Anne 

Sì, il senso è quello, ma serve concisione, possibilmente un nome composto ... esempio: diciamo "porta-pacchi" non "oggetto che porta i  pacchi/bagagli"  ... forse si dovrebbe inventare un nuovo vocabolo "i vetrinieri"  

Ciao!


----------



## Mutti57

Si forse... è che in inglese è molto piu facile coniare sostantivi che rendano l'idea di un azione. In italiano siamo logorroici e ci vogliono un sacco di parole per esprimere un concetto.
i "soloperguardare"???


----------



## Yulan

Sì, Mutti  hai capito il concetto!

"I solo-per-guardare" mi pare già una buona idea!


----------



## Mutti57

Bene. Spero ti aiuti a coniare qualcosa di geniale.
Buon lavoro


----------



## fcabitza

Sulla falsariga dell'ultima intuizione di Yulan io direi: "i guardare-ma-non-comprare" o anche i "vorrei-comprare-ma-non-posso" ma serve comunque una perifrasi altrimenti è criptica.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Fcabitza 

Ecco_ "I guardare-ma-non-comprare"_ ha anche il vantaggio dell'assonanza con la famosa locuzione "Guardare ma non toccare"! 

Ciao!


----------



## entrapta

Scusate...ma ....window-shopping non credo che implichi che chi lo fa non possa mettere piede nei negozi sennò lo uccidono, casomai gli venisse voglia. Andare per vetrine secondo me calza, è un po come "fare le vasche" come si dice da qualche parte, si fanno due passi senza intenzione di comprare, ma se capita che uno entri in un negozio magari ci scappa l'acquisto, oppure no, visto che potrebebro essere chiusi i negozi


----------



## duareg

In french we use the expression "faire du lèche vitrine".

Could "fare del lecca vetrine" be of any help?


----------



## fcabitza

nice reference, duareg.

gli "sbava-vetrine" sarebbe un termine suggestivo che indicherebbe tutti i significati detti sopra con un particolare riferimento alla compulsione frustrata del concupire un oggetto esposto in vetrina e non poterlo comunque comprare. Mi piace, se Mark ha a che fare con la traduzione di un pezzo di letteratura direi che è da sdoganare.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

In casa nostra abbiamo sempre detto "comprare a occhio".
GS


----------



## fcabitza

ops, a casa mia quell'espressione è più vicina a "buying clothes without trying them on". Ma questo è il bello dei "lessici famigliari"...


----------



## entrapta

Infatti a occhio fa più pensare a qualcosa di approssimativo...


----------



## panzona

I "do-solo-un'occhiata"?


----------



## marilu35

entrapta said:


> Scusate...ma ....window-shopping non credo che implichi che chi lo fa non possa mettere piede nei negozi sennò lo uccidono, casomai gli venisse voglia. Andare per vetrine secondo me calza, è un po come "fare le vasche" come si dice da qualche parte, si fanno due passi senza intenzione di comprare, ma se capita che uno entri in un negozio magari ci scappa l'acquisto, oppure no, visto che potrebebro essere chiusi i negozi



Concordo pienamente. To go window-shopping vuol dire "andar per vetrine", poi se ti scappa di entrare in un negozio non cambia dasvvero nulla, soprattuttop se la tua intenzione iniziale era quella di "farti un po' di vetrine". ;o)


----------



## marilu35

Ooops! Scusate gli errori di battitura.


----------



## entrapta

Il fatto è che descrivevano questo fenomeno come una specie di patologia... tipo i disturbati che palpeggiano sull'autobus...  mi pare che non ci sia nulla di maniacale...


----------



## marilu35

... se non visto dall'altra parte della vetrina... di questi tempi, poi!
;o))


----------



## Yulan

entrapta said:


> Scusate...ma ....window-shopping non credo che implichi che chi lo fa non possa mettere piede nei negozi sennò lo uccidono, casomai gli venisse voglia. Andare per vetrine secondo me calza, è un po come "fare le vasche" come si dice da qualche parte, si fanno due passi senza intenzione di comprare, ma se capita che uno entri in un negozio magari ci scappa l'acquisto, oppure no, visto che potrebebro essere chiusi i negozi


 
Ciao Entrapta  ciao Marilù,

Temo invece che "window-shopping" implichi necessariamente il non entrare nei negozi (non comperare nulla). 

Ieri, ammetto, ho riverificato anch'io: 

*window-shop*

intransitive verb (window-shopped - window-shopping) 
to look at displays of goods in store windows without entering the stores to buy.


Ma possiamo sempre chiedere ai "native".

Ciao


----------



## entrapta

Ho capito.... il discorso che ho fatto io era sull'intenzione di base: esci per andare in giro a fare due passi e guardare le vetrine. Ciò non significa che se entri in un negozio la tua giornata diventa "andare a fare compere" perché magari non ci avevi neppure pensato. Non è la stessa cosa che andare in uno shopping centre per prendere questo e quell'altro. Altrimenti davvero sembra una specie di disturbo... secondo me si  sta cercando di dare una definizione troppo rigida.


----------



## BarbaraLamb

Sono d'accordo.

Lo "window-shopping" e' dopotutto una cosa individuale, dipende dall'eta', dalla situazione e forse anche dalla cultura locale.

Si puo' andare a guardare le vetrine con un'amica per passare il tempo e senza soldi oppure, con l'intenzione di vedere se c'e' qualche cosa di interessante per poi tornare un'altra volta a comprare. Oppure, veramente sapendo di non poter comprare ma per gustarsi l'occhio. Ma il giuramento di "non comprare" puo' essere violato non appena si scorge l'oggetto di desiderio.

Quindi, tornando alla semplicita':
Window-shopping: andare a guardare le vetrine
Window-shopper: uno che va in giro a guardare le vetrine (lo so e' lungo) oppure "guarda-vetrine".


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari amici.
Tenetevi forte. Il buon F. Picchi (HOEPLI) alla voce *window-shop*, _v.i._ mi dà:
guardare le vetrine, vedere ciò che è esposto nelle vetrine, _svetrinare_* *We went window-shopping in the streets of New York* andammo svetrinando per le strade di New York.
Coerentemente, alla voce *window-shopper*, mi dà _svetrinatore_*.

Ragazzi, questa sì che si chiama lessicogènesi!

Cari saluti
GS

*Corsivo mio.


----------



## entrapta

Svetrinare...favoloso.


----------

